# Ooops, something missing here!



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

We received this '08 Extreme Power in the shop yesterday. I know every Colnago is unique in it's own way, but this may be taking it a little too far, no? So, what do you think, collector's item, or send it back?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i have seen this kind of thing happen before, the letters not get masked or the mask not removed, you can end up with a colnag, for instance.




jm3 said:


> We received this '08 Extreme Power in the shop yesterday. I know every Colnago is unique in it's own way, but this may be taking it a little too far, no? So, what do you think, collector's item, or send it back?


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

jm3 said:


> We received this '08 Extreme Power in the shop yesterday. I know every Colnago is unique in it's own way, but this may be taking it a little too far, no? So, what do you think, collector's item, or send it back?


I'd send it back if i were you.That is serious dollar to be paying for a frame and the last thing that you want is mistakes.Was it ordered for a customer or for stock? You could end up having to give a discount on it because of the missing letters.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Yeah, it's going back. Sorry, that was a tongue-in-cheek question. The frame actually has a small green scratch on the right seat stay as well - clearly it came in contact with another frame at some point.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey it's one of a kin, kinda coo, I would kee it, add fifty per cen to the pric ! Bu that's jus me......


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I doubt anyone would notice... it's just a letter.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Dinosaur said:


> I doubt anyone would notice... it's just a letter.


Why not take the "e" off as well then.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

edmundjaques said:


> Why not take the "e" off as well then.


.................or maybe the "P" ?


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Colnago Xtreme-Pow


----------

